# Fuel pump problems



## VdubLove1130 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whats up guys, A6 will turn over all day, but wont start. I thinkin its the fuel pump or the relay. if anyone has any input at all it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## 03tdi (Dec 1, 2003)

Coolant temperature sensor?


----------

